# Trailers



## PrimeK9 (May 12, 2014)

I have been looking at dog trailers. Any one have a brand or style preference? I really like the german made WT Metall trailers. Most of the German Shepherd people have them. They are really light weight and have a little more room in the stalls.

What does everyone else like or have?

Thanks


----------



## PrimeK9 (May 12, 2014)

What brand of dog trailer do you like?


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Ainley....


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Deerskin makes some fine equipment.


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

I've had a Mountain Top 4 hole (loved it), a premier 6 hole (hated it) and have Mountain Top building a 16 hole ATV now. Any of the big 3 are very well built. Customer Service is what sold me on the MTCK.


----------



## PrimeK9 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback! I still have not made up my mind yet but looking into all


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Love my Deerskin. Ainley makes a great product too. They'll all work with you to get what size holes you want on it.


----------

